# A walk round the Fleamarket



## Slaphead (Apr 16, 2011)

Just a few with a cheapo compact and post processed to high contrast black and white.




































Feedback as usual highly appreciated. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Timoris (Apr 16, 2011)

I greatly enjoy the first two shots and the last. However, the mask and broch do not do anything for me.
It seems that the more depth you have, the better the pictures turn out.

For the Flower broch, It is too white, not enough contrast perhaps. I would tune the darks and blacks. What happens if you solarize?


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 16, 2011)

The first two shots are really neat!


----------



## Slaphead (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree, and consider the first two to be the best of the bunch, and maybe the last one has a bit of merit. For me this was more of an exercise to find out the capabilities of an old compact, and I have to admit that I was pleasantly surprised with the quality of images it produced.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 16, 2011)

yes, I did like the last shot, too. 

That old compact is doing it's job well. What is it?


----------



## Slaphead (Apr 16, 2011)

It's a Panasonic DMC-FS62 - details here


----------



## Timoris (Apr 17, 2011)

OH, a Lumix, well that's part of the puzzle.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 17, 2011)

Slaphead said:


> It's a Panasonic DMC-FS62 - details here


 
I recognize that camera! Used to have one, or at least one similar to it (can't remember the exact model now). It was a really good little camera.


----------



## Brenda Lee (Apr 17, 2011)

I love the composition of the first two, and the subject matter in the last certainly appeals to me.


----------



## shufti (Apr 18, 2011)

Slaphead said:


> Feedback as usual highly appreciated. Thanks for looking.



Slaphead, these are nice! Just goes to show, ;-) know what i mean..


Here's a photo made with that 50mm Kowa in your photo  one of the few lenses of this type, having a longer film-to-flange distance than Nikon's F-mount


----------

